# Lamp source



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a good source for cheap(er) lamps for a projector? I have a JVC unit that's been sitting collecting dust because the last time I priced lamps they were pretty high. Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use www.bulbs.com They are reasonably priced and their CS is outstanding.


----------



## markienyc (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give them a shout


----------

